# Cold feet



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Do they make neoprene shoe covers for winter riding.? After an hour in 20* F the tops of my feet and ankles get cold enough it hurts my feet when riding my hardtail. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

2old said:


> Do they make *neoprene shoe covers for winter riding*.? After an hour in 20* F the tops of my feet and ankles get cold enough it hurts my feet when riding my hardtail.



Try googling the highlighted words above 🙃 


Short answer: Yes.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

What size would I need for a size 11 shoe? XL XXL?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Can also goggle what the fat bike riders, cyclocross racers, and Brits use

Neoprene offers good protection, relatively inexpensive but doesn’t breath. Pearl Izumi covers are nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had neoprene cycling shoe covers for 35 years and they work pretty well in cool temperatures. However, the fit of my regular cycling shoes does not allow for thicker socks or for inserting a chemical toe warmer and my regular cycling shoes were designed to allow air flow so they are cooler in the summer. Therefore, I bought winter riding boots for the coldest temperatures and bought them a couple of sizes larger to allow for thicker socks and chemical warmers.

You might try plastic bags over your socks before putting your foot in your shoes to cut down on the flow of cold air in your shoes. This works pretty well for a couple of hours.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

2old said:


> Do they make neoprene shoe covers for winter riding.? After an hour in 20* F the tops of my feet and ankles get cold enough it hurts my feet when riding my hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Yeah, but they won't stop the heat being sucked out from the metal cleats and pedals, which act as heat sinks.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Heated insoles are the ticket. Insulation is all fine and dandy but nothing beats a heat source.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, but they won't stop the heat being sucked out from the metal cleats and pedals, which act as heat sinks.


Heat sinks? I was always told hot air rises.


----------



## Helmut Molde (5 mo ago)

Those flammable socks from Darn Tough are pretty toasty. Be sure to read the instructions carefully.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Yes, assorted manufacturers make neoprene show covers. They are seemingly designed for road shoes, so can be a tight fit over mtb. shoes with lugged soles. You generally need to find a shop with a good selection in stock and go try them on over your shoes to see what will fit. They are OK down to maybe 30 or so (IME) I then add a pair of Planet Bike Blitzen shoe covers to keep the heat in. I just invested in a pair of Shimano MW7 winter boots ($250) replacing a pair of Lake 303 winter boots that do not fit and are not warm as a result. If you choose to go the route of Lake winter boots, pay attention to their fit guide as some of their so-called wide shoes are not and they show that in the fit guide.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

2old said:


> What size would I need for a size 11 shoe? XL XXL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Check the manufacturer's size chart.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Invest in cycling boots....well-worth it. It's hard to put a price on comfort and warmth when it gets that cold.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are we talking about clipless or platform shoes?


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Nat said:


> Are we talking about clipless or platform shoes?


Clipless

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

2old said:


> Clipless
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


My winter SPD shoes are almost too warm. They’re totally worth the money if your feet get cold. I have the Shimano MW7 









Best winter cycling shoes 2023 | Windproof and waterproof boots to keep your feet warm


Banish cold toes forever with six of our favourite winter cycling shoes for road cyclists and mountain bikers




www.bikeradar.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> My winter SPD shoes are almost too warm. They’re totally worth the money if your feet get cold. I have the Shimano MW7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overkill is by far the best way to do extremities.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

I used the neoprene covers in the 1990’s thru late 2019..
Then I got for 25 deg f thru upper 30’s f these Ragnaroks .. love them 









And for any day below 25 deg f these.
Which do double duty as my go to winter cold boot. My sons on snow ski race team, I volunteer on the course for hours wearing these .. never got cold, great walking, SPD capable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Those look really high tech and warm, didn’t even know they existed. I’ve been wearing oversized spd shoes with a thick wool/poly sock.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Wolfhammer min for me 30-45F and it kinda sucks around 30F. I have the older generation. It's not worth screwing around with cold feet and being miserable. Those ragnaroks look like regular summer shoes with a neoprene cuff...which doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a pair of Ragnaroks. They're not insulated, just waterproof. I like them more for cool, rainy, mucky days (I'm comfortable in them down into the upper-30Fs) but not on really cold days.


----------



## 93M500 (Nov 10, 2021)

Right! lower 30’s and below is right where things start to mean business. Upper 30’s is very tolerable.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I wear merino wool socks on my feet as a good foundation. Then slide an XL pair of neoprene dive socks over the top of my shoes that I cut a hole in the bottom of for my cleats to come through.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

2old said:


> Do they make neoprene shoe covers for winter riding.? After an hour in 20* F the tops of my feet and ankles get cold enough it hurts my feet when riding my hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Don't do that. Get a proper set of winter shoes. Lake or 45NRTH.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Nat said:


> I have a pair of Ragnaroks. They're not insulated, just waterproof. I like them more for cool, rainy, mucky days (I'm comfortable in them down into the upper-30Fs) but not on really cold days.


Ragnaroks are my goto spring shoe. Great for 3-12C but they are not a proper winter shoe


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, Ragnaroks are my gravel grinding shoes for around freezing to mid 40s. Maybe a bit higher temps if it is wet or super windy. I wore them as a winter shoe for a while before going back to flats. They are great but not a frozen weather shoe. These days I run composite flats and a winter hiking boot for snow/sub-freezing rides.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Crankout said:


> Invest in cycling boots....well-worth it. It's hard to put a price on comfort and warmth when it gets that cold.


I have a pair of Lakes. 45nrth are worn by a very good friend and he puts in way more miles than I do. I think you would be fine with either brand.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

A MAJOR thing to know about Lake shoes is their fit guide. It shows and explains the lasts that their assorted shoes are made on. I didnt check this prior to buying 303 winter boots and it explains why I wasted near $250 on shoes that were not as wide as I needed and result are not particularly warm for my feet. I will be selling them soon. 






Lake Models Fit Matrix


The Fit Matrix is to help explain the difference between Lake models and how our collection is designed to fit various foot shapes. The chart is for reference only. Trying and buying shoes with your local dealer is recommended.




www.lakecycling.com


----------



## Hammy-56 (27 d ago)

Love my Shimano winter shoes.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Nothing beats a real pair of winter boots. They're a real game changer. And a good investment-I got 9 years out of my first pair of LAKES and I'm 5 years into my 2nd pair. I'd give up clipless and ride in regular winter boots and flat pedals before I gave up having good, warm footwear.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

I’d also add mid-weight Merino wool ski socks are you friend. Wick moisture, keeps warm.









Finally for those that ride 3-4-5 times a week, it’s nice to have an organized drying system. Made this out of pvc pipe. Cause nobody washes after just 1 use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaaaaaa (26 d ago)

2old said:


> Do they make neoprene shoe covers for winter riding.? After an hour in 20* F the tops of my feet and ankles get cold enough it hurts my feet when riding my hardtail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Yes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to use Shimano winter boots with wool socks and SPD pedals, and that worked pretty well in sub-freezing temps. But now I ride almost exclusively flat pedals, so I use winter hiking boots. These keep my feet warm, but their grip on the pedals is just okay, so I tend to just use wool socks with my FiveTen shoes until temps get into the 20's or below.

I just got these waterproof wool socks on sale, but haven't tried them yet. Hopefully they'll allow me to use the FiveTen shoes for rides down into the 20's.









Amazon.com: Showers Pass Waterproof Breathable Multisport Crosspoint Wool Crew Socks (Grey/Black - Medium/Large) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Showers Pass Waterproof Breathable Multisport Crosspoint Wool Crew Socks (Grey/Black - Medium/Large): Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Crankout said:


> Invest in cycling boots....well-worth it.





Nat said:


> My winter SPD shoes are almost too warm. They’re totally worth the money if your feet get cold.


Yup on the dedicated winter shoes. I've got some Bontrager something or others for "cool" weather and their Old Man Winter Boots for true cold weather. Great boots. Throw the felt liners away and layer up with two pair of your favorite, high quality, warm, breathable socks.

For me, that's good down to 10 degrees or less.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Hammy-56 said:


> Love my Shimano winter shoes.
> View attachment 2014458




For flats, if it’s not too cold, I wear heavy wool socks and 510 Impact Pros which happen to be on sale on 510’s website for $90. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

mtbdudex said:


> I’d also add mid-weight Merino wool ski socks are you friend. Wick moisture, keeps warm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the heated boot drier machine (also takes gloves). It's worth it's weight in gold and you can use it to pre-heat too. You can also stack gloves on the glove part, so put 2 on each side, etc. This is especially nice if you want to go out on a ride a few hours after a ride or the next day after a fairly sweaty event (hands and feet).


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

mtbdudex said:


> I used the neoprene covers in the 1990’s thru late 2019..
> Then I got for 25 deg f thru upper 30’s f these Ragnaroks .. love them
> 
> 
> ...


BOA = Cable Snap. Pass.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

prj71 said:


> BOA = Cable Snap. Pass.


Have you had a BOA cable break?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

prj71 said:


> BOA = Cable Snap. Pass.


I was skeptical when I bought my first BOA equipped shoes a few years ago, but they were were such a deal I couldn't pass them up because someone had ordered the wrong size and didn't return them in time. I've never broken a cable, but after several months the ratchet system on one began to malfunction. A quick online contact to BOA and I had a pair brand new BOAs in my hands in a couple of days at no charge, even though I wasn't the original purchaser. Those have been super reliable for a couple of years now.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> I was skeptical when I bought my first BOA equipped shoes a few years ago, but they were were such a deal I couldn't pass them up because someone had ordered the wrong size and didn't return them in time. I've never broken a cable, but after several months the ratchet system on one began to malfunction. A quick online contact to BOA and I had a pair brand new BOAs in my hands in a couple of days at no charge, even though I wasn't the original purchaser. Those have been super reliable for a couple of years now.


I've had BOAs gunk up with dust to where they didn't work well. Generally I find them less comfortable than a shoe with multiple closure zones (i.e., a single BOA setup tightens across my feet too evenly so some areas are too tight while other areas aren't tight enough). Never had a cable break though.

I do love a double BOA system in snowboard boots.


----------



## cwoodffr (May 23, 2019)

Jayem said:


> Get the heated boot drier machine (also takes gloves). It's worth it's weight in gold and you can use it to pre-heat too. You can also stack gloves on the glove part, so put 2 on each side, etc. This is especially nice if you want to go out on a ride a few hours after a ride or the next day after a fairly sweaty event (hands and feet).


what one do you use? I bought one at Costco last season and returned it as it was barely useful.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

cwoodffr said:


> what one do you use? I bought one at Costco last season and returned it as it was barely useful.


I have a couple of these DryGuy models. They work great.









Amazon.com: DryGuy DX Forced Air Boot Dryer and Garment Dryer : Everything Else


Amazon.com: DryGuy DX Forced Air Boot Dryer and Garment Dryer : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

cwoodffr said:


> what one do you use? I bought one at Costco last season and returned it as it was barely useful.


Got it at REI, says "Dry Guy", really one of the best things I've ever bought for winter. Going out in the cold, turn it on 30 min before to pre-heat boots. Come back, throw boots and gloves on, dry in an hour or two. I only wish there was a portable version I could bring on vacations.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I run the Garneau Glacier boots and they always do the job.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Got it at REI, says "Dry Guy", really one of the best things I've ever bought for winter. Going out in the cold, turn it on 30 min before to pre-heat boots. Come back, throw boots and gloves on, dry in an hour or two. I only wish there was a portable version I could bring on vacations.


DryGuy makes this travel model. I've always wondered how well they work.









Amazon.com: DryGuy Travel Dry DX Boot Dryer and Shoe Dryer, Orange : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy DryGuy Travel Dry DX Boot Dryer and Shoe Dryer, Orange: Shoe Dryers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nat said:


> DryGuy makes this travel model. I've always wondered how well they work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the car function would be pretty cool too!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, the car function would be pretty cool too!


Yeah it would. I bought another manufacturer's less expensive version for my ski boots but it lacked the fan, so basically it was just a warm block. It barely did anything. In hindsight I wish I had just bought this version instead.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Get the heated boot drier machine (also takes gloves). It's worth it's weight in gold and you can use it to pre-heat too. You can also stack gloves on the glove part, so put 2 on each side, etc. This is especially nice if you want to go out on a ride a few hours after a ride or the next day after a fairly sweaty event (hands and feet).


What do you mean by stacking gloves? Like an inner glove inside an outer glove?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nat said:


> Have you had a BOA cable break?


No. I refuse to buy footwear with BOA because everyone I know that has it has experienced malfunction with it. Either the cable breaks or the mechanical system malfunctions. 

Go read the reviews on the 45nrth website on the Wolvhammers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

prj71 said:


> No. I refuse to buy footwear with BOA because everyone I know that has it has experienced malfunction with it. Either the cable breaks or the mechanical system malfunctions.
> 
> Go read the reviews on the 45nrth website on the Wolvhammers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pretty easy to get repaired and fixed. Better then Velcro that wears eventually, the shoes are junk at that point. I also had a pair of Diadora's used a proprietary clasp/buckle, whose plastic cracked and separated. It was an easy thing to replace but the LBS was no use, neither was the Diadora website. Nice fitting shoes went into the garbage. I'll take BOA any day especially as I've used it for years with no failures of any kind.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

FWIW, the Boa system on my Ragnaroks has been solid for 5 years now, but they are my second most infrequently used shoes next my warm weather clipless shoes these days. I did use them as my full time cold fall to warming spring shoes on all bikes for 3 years prior to going back to flats on all but the gravel bike in winter 2020-2021. Outside of a zip tie or tape I am not sure how to do a field repair on them though.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

On BOA, I’ve had these 3 season MTB shoes 2 seasons now, love their dual BOA and lower Velcro for dialing in fit.










For my 45N, I got both in early 2021 
I was concerned just a single BOA, but it’s different a winter boot vs race shoe. Both work.. on the Wolvs though I find putting my boots on, snugging them up, then 5 minutes later Re-tightening a few more clicks is what’s required. 
No issues with plastic wire breaking nor stuff jamming them.
Better not jinx me now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Toe covers on SPD shoes work for me into the mid 40's F when it is breezy and somewhat lower temps when not.

I had a pair of Lake 302's that were warm but too darned heavy/clunky. Ended up getting a much lighter pair of mid-temp Northwave SPD boots (outfitted with a single pull string to tighten... before BOAs came out) that have been awesome with a pair of tightly woven/thick wool socks in low temps (down to 0 - 10 F or so). I also have a pair of wool shoe inserts that go in on some longer/snowy sorts of rides.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Got it at REI, says "Dry Guy", really one of the best things I've ever bought for winter. Going out in the cold, turn it on 30 min before to pre-heat boots. Come back, throw boots and gloves on, dry in an hour or two. I only wish there was a portable version I could bring on vacations.


I have the older version of this, and it is great for travel. With just a little bit of effort, it comes apart into pieces small enough to mostly "hide" in your footgear.









Therm-ic Dryer - Ski


Buy the Therm-ic Dryer online or shop all Ski from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com







Nat said:


> DryGuy makes this travel model. I've always wondered how well they work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the non-travel version of those without the fan. Best boot drying setup I've ever found is a pair of them combined with the Thermic "warm blower" I posted above.

For gloves, I stick a strainer from an irrigation y-strainer into each one and simply hang them upside down in the general vicinity of our laundry area's heat duct, because moisture likes to go up! Note that I'm in not hurry--I've got a glove quiver......

BOAs: Jeez, just rinse your BOAs in warm water a couple times a year and they will never malfunction. It's a mechanical device that needs a bit of TLC. Not the end of the world.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

kosmo said:


> vicinity of our laundry area's heat duct


Heh, I made a cheesy boot dryer/warmer out of some pvc and 2x4 scrap from the garage. Just set it on the floor vent and the air blows up the pvc. Doesn't help on the road and you gotta clear snow off first lest they drip, but it does get them warm ahead of heading out of the door. I think I need to add a joint and a bit more pipe for gloves now too.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Got it at REI, says "Dry Guy", really one of the best things I've ever bought for winter. Going out in the cold, turn it on 30 min before to pre-heat boots. Come back, throw boots and gloves on, dry in an hour or two. I only wish there was a portable version I could bring on vacations.


Not sure of my model, but I use it for bike and ski boots, and heavier winter gloves.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

And for what its worth, the Shimano SH-MW 7 and 702 winter shoes are very warm, I rode today in 25 deg F conditions, wearing a light wool sock, feet stayed pretty comfortable,


----------



## 1GearBeer (Jan 6, 2004)

mtbdudex said:


> I’d also add mid-weight Merino wool ski socks are you friend. Wick moisture, keeps warm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant -- simple and takes up no space. I'm gonna build this over the weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

1GearBeer said:


> Brilliant -- simple and takes up no space. I'm gonna build this over the weekend. Thanks.


My findings are that higher is better. Near the floor sometimes won't dry out. Arm level and higher works waaay better.


----------

